# Valentines Day ideas



## Edcase (Feb 6, 2006)

Erm, does anyone have any?   

My girlfriend and I are both skint as we're saving to go to Canada so neither of us are looking to spend much (if any) money- being in the same boat in this respect is cool. However, it would be nice to do something to show her that I care, so if anyone has any suggestions as to fun stuff to do in Bristol (it needn't be 'romantic' in the traditional sense, nor take place on the 14th) then let's be having 'em...


----------



## fractionMan (Feb 6, 2006)

This might come in handy


----------



## Iam (Feb 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> This might come in handy



Class!


----------



## Edcase (Feb 7, 2006)

That's genius, I'm printing it off now and giving it to my girlfriend. let's hope she finds it funny...


----------



## Iam (Feb 7, 2006)

A pop-survey of ladies in the office suggests this is not likely...


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 7, 2006)

isn't that a version of the one from the ICA a few years ago


----------



## Onket (Feb 7, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> This might come in handy



I remember it from last year. But the use by date this time around makes it even better I reckon.

Brilliant.


----------



## Edcase (Feb 8, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> I remember it from last year. But the use by date this time around makes it even better I reckon.
> 
> Brilliant.



Indeed, I've already badly doctored the date in biro.


----------

